# hybrid/line bred



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a noob question, whats the difference between line bred and hybrid? I just recently picked up a couple peacocks from my lfs (didnt do the research 1st) they were called ruby crystal peacocks when I tried doing some reading on them they are a tuff species to find then I start seeing where people are saying they are a line bred fish so i'm curious as to what the difference in hybrid and line bred are!


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Line bred is what some people call a man made or created fish, like blood dragon peacocks, and hybrids are a usually a mistake, like when a yellow lab and red zebra mate in a tank, crossbred fish. A common sold hybrid is convict/ parrot fish. A lot of chain stores sell hybrids so be on the look out, some look nice, but most have poor color and are undesirable fish.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

A good example of a line-bred Peacock is German Red it's source of origin is Aulonocara Stuart. Maleri from Chipoka* (Think of it as a German Shepherd...which is also a man made breed) . Where as a Peacock named after fruit :lol: such as a Blueberry Peacock is a hormone treated and Asian made hybrid (Think of it as a mutt from the pound that is from a line of mutts). Dragon's blood/Strawberry are another example of this Asian fish; however, they are becoming more widely accepted. Then there is the instance of omg my lithobates crossed with my lwanda type of thing...unwanted hybrid.

*Lot's of German Reds are sold under this name are simply Red Peacocks which have been interbred among other red, Ruby Red, Eureka Red's etc.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I am saying the same thing, but line bred are pure...just bred to make them "better" than the real thing in the lake.

The German Red is supposed to be a Aulonocara Stuart. Maleri from Chipoka but bred for the red color.

A hybrid is a mix of 2 or more species.


----------



## Freak4ink (Jan 2, 2013)

Very Interesting thanks for the information! :thumb:


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Another question want to add? Does "line-bred" mean the temperment or aggressive tendencies will also be "more pure?" If my question makes sense...or its it hit or miss.
Interested in German reds.. 

Replys appreciated..


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Its really hit of miss with aggression, depends on the fish's own personality as well as the breed of fish.


----------

